# Nissan Parts



## berretta28426 (Dec 14, 2010)

I just got a '05 SE-R and I am going to need a new headlight housing for the HIDs. I am wondering where I can find cheap parts OEM and aftermarket.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## quikcobra (Sep 8, 2008)

Which side? I have 2 passengers


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

For OEM Nissan parts, this is pretty good:

AAA Nissan Parts


----------



## berretta28426 (Dec 14, 2010)

It's passenger side, but I just convinced the dealer to fix it for free. Thanks for the help and the website.


----------

